# Gaper hunt



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm affraid you cannot not use comment #1 anymore as neon colors seem to be cool again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> I'm affraid you cannot not use comment #1 anymore as neon colors seem to be cool again.


+1 and those outfits are still really pricey. weird


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

So all you cool snowboarders out there busy bouncing off trees with your little switch moves looking like rappers at a basketball game with your cool names for all your moves, prolly never been on a skateboard and don't know what pavement to your face feels like, thinkin' that lefotver crack is punk rock and are too cool to talk to anyone that's not in your little click, whaddya call that? 

Clueless or not these people are out to have a good time like the rest of us, and quite frankly I respect them more than some punk looking like a Christmas tree on a board who's too cool to talk to me on the lift...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> So all you cool snowboarders out there busy bouncing off trees with your little switch moves looking like rappers at a basketball game with your cool names for all your moves, prolly never been on a skateboard and don't know what pavement to your face feels like, thinkin' that lefotver crack is punk rock and are too cool to talk to anyone that's not in your little click, whaddya call that?
> 
> Clueless or not these people are out to have a good time like the rest of us, and quite frankly I respect them more than some punk looking like a Christmas tree on a board who's too cool to talk to me on the lift...


HAHAHAAAAA..listen to yourself. Rappers at a basketball game..that doesn't even make sense. Left over crack = punk rock? what!?? Cool names for our tricks? Our names for tricks have regular names.Where are you getting this from..haha wow..you make yourself look more like a fool than anything coming onto a snowboard forum and playing devil's advocate. And just so you know, personally, I've skateboarded since I was little, so don't go ahead making rash statements when you don't even know what the fuck you're talking about. Go tuck your ski poles to the sky and pretend your racing, fuckin two plankin gaper.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

olenderc said:


> HAHAHAAAAA..listen to yourself. Rappers at a basketball game..that doesn't even make sense. Left over crack = punk rock? what!?? Cool names for our tricks? Our names for tricks have regular names.Where are you getting this from..haha wow..you make yourself look more like a fool than anything coming onto a snowboard forum and playing devil's advocate. And just so you know, personally, I've skateboarded since I was little, so don't go ahead making rash statements when you don't even know what the fuck you're talking about. Go tuck your ski poles to the sky and pretend your racing, fuckin two plankin gaper.


Hahaha... why don't u post a pic of yourself if ur gonna throw down the web courage? Can't afford a camera? Better yet i'm not hard to find at Lake Louise... I got a stomp pad made out of griptape with "H8ER" carved into it. 
I'm not even gonna bother posting what I want to say, because if I can't say it to your face, i'll just keep it to myself.

But I will say, walk the walk, dude. You are clearly one of those coolios I was talking about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> Hahaha... why don't u post a pic of yourself if ur gonna throw down the web courage? Can't afford a camera? Better yet i'm not hard to find at Lake Louise... I got a stomp pad made out of griptape with "H8ER" carved into it.
> I'm not even gonna bother posting what I want to say, because if I can't say it to your face, i'll just keep it to myself.
> 
> But I will say, walk the walk, dude. You are clearly one of those coolios I was talking about.


hah..oh my lord..look at you getting worked up, quite funny to be honest. And no I'm not "one of those coolios" but thanks for judging. and I don't have a pic up cus I don't care enough about having a radical avatar! for everyone to look at. oh and uhh..cool stomp pad dude! where can I get one like it, it'd really fit my coolio persona. haha good idea on keeping what you wanted to say to yourself so you don't make a fool of yourself and look like an e-thug. it probably would've sounded like "hey you wanna fight? come see me at lake louise!" get a grip tough guy. ha "why so serious?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Look, you can knock skiing all you want, skiers pay the rent at resorts. There's more of them, and skiers tend to be more affluent than snowboarders generally speaking. I was just saying that it's not nice to belittle people because they're not as savvy and aggressive as us on the mountain. I was at Sunshine last year, and some dudes totally mocked a guy that fell off the chair trying to get on it, in front of a huge lineup, and come on? Is that the rep we want? Sure i'm no ray of sunshine either, but seriously, we were all beginners once. Guys like you claim it's all about fun, and I made that stomp pad because i'm pretty much labelled a hater. What I hate, is double standards. That's all. You know exactly what i'm talking about. Sorry if you took offense to my generalization, but if it didn't apply to you, why d'ya have to come back at me like that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

gapers are funny as hell...they're meant to be made fun of. god made them that way for us to laugh at so take a chill pill & gain a sense of humor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> gapers are funny as hell...they're meant to be made fun of. god made them that way for us to laugh at so take a chill pill & gain a sense of humor.


Wow... when the snowboard world is dominated by people that share your outlook, it makes me proud to be a hater. What if I laughed at you if you fell backwards off a rail? I mean really laugh AT you, not with you, mock you, ridicule you... but I won't. Look, I try to be nice, I get attitude. I give the attitude back, i'm a hater... what the fuck is it with this? It's not even about the snowboarding anymore with this clicky bullshit. Respect everyone, regardless of ability.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

i expect people to laugh if i do something stupid & funny...i'll laugh at myself even! and i'll laugh at other people when they do something stupid & funny (or wear something stupid & funny)...and they should laugh at themselves too.

really dude, you're taking this way too far. i'm sure you've shared many a laugh when you saw someone wearing some stupid looking outfit. and don't even lie & pretend that you haven't.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> i expect people to laugh if i do something stupid & funny...i'll laugh at myself even! and i'll laugh at other people when they do something stupid & funny (or wear something stupid & funny)...and they should laugh at themselves too.
> 
> really dude, you're taking this way too far. i'm sure you've shared many a laugh when you saw someone wearing some stupid looking outfit. and don't even lie & pretend that you haven't.


Certainly will not deny that. But flat out laughing at a guy falling off the chair, that's just weak. That's what I meant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

if someone is seriously injured, then yes, laughing is inappropriate. but falling off a chair (as in the pic) is funny. almost pathetic, really. and yes, it's humorous. if that was me i would have laughed...and i'm sure all of my friends would have too.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^ i agree. i think its ok to laugh at other people as long as youre willing to laugh at yourself too. because, lets be honest, thats pretty funny


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> But flat out laughing at a guy falling off the chair, that's just weak.


I agree. Making fun of a beginner or taking their picture for having poor skills is low. On the other hand doing the same for an advance rider when they do something stupid = fair game.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Who are you guys to laugh at other misfortune? 
We were all beginners once and some more gifted than others.
I would rather stay a beginner the rest of my snowboarding life than see myself laugh at someone who's just trying to have fun.

What if as a child SHAWN WHITE or TERJE HAAKONSEN were mocked and they never set foot on a snowboard again??
I would like to think every snowboarder would want to share his passion with everyone, and give everyone a chance to enjoy the slopes as much as they do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I am tougher then both of you...ha ha. I ski and snowboard...Just depends on the mood I am in that day and conditions...I am by no means a great snowboarder, so I respect all who even try...I am however a 7-8 skiier so i love to go out and hit the bowls and even run through the park now and then. I dont have respect for anyone who judges others or rag on folks out there just trying to have a good time. I was a beginner once to as we all were. Dont dog the guy who is falling getting on and off the lifts though bro. Let your riding do all of the talking...and as far as style goes..people think they look good in whatever they are wearing. I mean no matter how bad you look, you dont get dressed to go to the slopes thinking I hope someone makes fun of me today. Style is unique to every person. So the next time you think of laughing at someone, take a hard look at yourself because there is someone out there that thinks you look like a tool.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

tands05 said:


> I am however a 7-8 skiier so i love to go out and hit the bowls and even run through the park now and then.


You're making Xovers look like hammers and screwdrivers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Grizz said:


> You're making Xovers look like hammers and screwdrivers.


lol...I laugh at my self more than others...My wife tried the whole snowboarding thing...3 runs down she caught her toe edge and damn near broke her nose...after I found out she did not have a concussion, i laughed for 10 minutes...shit was funny


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

tands05 said:


> lol...I laugh at my self more than others...My wife tried the whole snowboarding thing...3 runs down she caught her toe edge and damn near broke her nose...after I found out she did not have a concussion, i laughed for 10 minutes...shit was funny


I bet you slept on the couch that night!

As Zoolander said "You think you're too cool for school, well I got news for ya...uhh.. you're not"

Personally most of the laughter I'd have if someone did something would be within me and not audible. It takes more witty humor and dumbshit humor to crack me up than someone just not able to get on a lift. I'd only laugh at someone if they did something outrageously funny and laughed at themselves, then I'd laugh with them or snicker.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> I bet you slept on the couch that night!
> 
> No...I did not have to sleep on the couch..She just made me kiss her ass the rest of the trip.
> 
> ...


No...I did not have to sleep on the couch..She just made me kiss her ass the rest of the trip. 

And yes...I am as cool as I think I am. Right?
lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

enough hate. more pics and stories!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn you guys just need to quit arguing amongst yourselves. You are missing the point of the thread, which is to make fun of Gapers. And quit feeling sorry for them too, that ruins the fun of making fun of them....


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Grizz said:


> I agree. Making fun of a beginner or taking their picture for having poor skills is low. On the other hand doing the same for an advance rider when they do something stupid = fair game.





Jarriq said:


> Who are you guys to laugh at other misfortune?
> We were all beginners once and some more gifted than others.
> I would rather stay a beginner the rest of my snowboarding life than see myself laugh at someone who's just trying to have fun.
> 
> ...


Maybe you guys should watch some Warren Miller movies, take your pick from the 50 or so years that he has been making them. Guarenteed there will be a five minute long portion of the movie dedicated to Gapers. Gapers getting on lifts, Gapers getting off lifts, Gapers carrying thier equipment, Gapers falling down, gapers gettin up, Gapers wardrobe choices, and the ever so entertaining Gapers helping Garpers part. Its all in good fun and making fun of Gapers has been around since the begging of sliding down mountains. Relax, find a Gaper and laugh at them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

In search for I said:


> Relax, find a Gaper and laugh at them.



Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

no more gaper hunters?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

In search for I said:


> Maybe you guys should watch some Warren Miller movies, take your pick from the 50 or so years that he has been making them. Guarenteed there will be a five minute long portion of the movie dedicated to Gapers. Gapers getting on lifts, Gapers getting off lifts, Gapers carrying thier equipment, Gapers falling down, gapers gettin up, Gapers wardrobe choices, and the ever so entertaining Gapers helping Garpers part. Its all in good fun and making fun of Gapers has been around since the begging of sliding down mountains. Relax, find a Gaper and laugh at them.


Right. I've laughed and cringed watching the "want your ski, go get it" segments of WM. The difference is they have signed releases (given permission)to be publicly humiliated. Can the same be said for any of the photos appearing in this thread?

I think joetaff doesn't need a signed release if that's his wife or mother.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My dad is a full-time gaper. Not just on the mountain. He's a gaper when he's shopping, mowing the lawn, going for a run. You name it. I don't really think there is anything wrong with a little chuckle about how a person is dressed. As long as you aren't being mean. I don't really think people in neon or anything is quite as funny as the punks in the park who sag and nearly lose their pants every time they take a jump they can't handle. I get a kick out of people who get hurt while trying to look awesome. I get no joy from n00bs hurting themselves.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> Wow... when the snowboard world is dominated by people that share your outlook, it makes me proud to be a hater. What if I laughed at you if you fell backwards off a rail? I mean really laugh AT you, not with you, mock you, ridicule you... but I won't. Look, I try to be nice, I get attitude. I give the attitude back, i'm a hater... what the fuck is it with this? It's not even about the snowboarding anymore with this clicky bullshit. Respect everyone, regardless of ability.


Hey, I take offense to that comment!  lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw this one today up at winter park and boy, was it bad. I wish I had taken a picture, but it was wearing the ugliest 1 piece suit I've ever laid eyes on. Half of it had zebra stripes and the other half had some pattern made up of searingly bright colors, god it was awful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw a guy that literally looked like a bag of rags on the hill. His pants were like about a foot long and completely tattered torn to pieces and he was wearing like 50 t shirts. Must have been a joke or something.
Those are his pants ripped up covering his boots.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

ok I am not against adding pictures of ridiculous and baggy park rats, in a way they are almost more ridiculous. At least fruit suits were designed for winter activity. Baggy basketball jerseys were not, and they are lame regardless of your skill level. I mean they're the real reason we cant ride deer valley and Alta and whatnot.


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Joetaff said:


> ok I am not against adding pictures of ridiculous and baggy park rats, in a way they are almost more ridiculous. At least fruit suits were designed for winter activity. Baggy basketball jerseys were not, and they are lame regardless of your skill level. I mean they're the real reason we cant ride deer valley and Alta and whatnot.



If you need a good laugh and love to mock the rediculousness of some the shit people wear this thread from TGR is for you....enjoy:thumbsup: Fruitboots,sagstraps and pantloads galore!

Tall tee not tall enough? It's ok! There's an easy way to fix your steeze! - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

In search for I said:


> If you need a good laugh and love to mock the rediculousness of some the shit people wear this thread from TGR is for you....enjoy:thumbsup: Fruitboots,sagstraps and pantloads galore!
> 
> Tall tee not tall enough? It's ok! There's an easy way to fix your steeze! - Teton Gravity Research Forums


lol my IQ dropped 5 precious points from reading a page of that thread


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

kMc said:


> ^^^ i agree. i think its ok to laugh at other people as long as youre willing to laugh at yourself too. because, lets be honest, thats pretty funny


thats feckin hilarious, i dunnno what you guys are talkin about...

that link is great btw..


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

haha, thats link is great. +1


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> lol my IQ dropped 5 precious points from reading a page of that thread




Tall tee not tall enough? It's ok! There's an easy way to fix your steeze! - Teton Gravity Research Forums

Damn dude, that was funny, I about pissed myself laughing


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

omg, hahahaha that thread :thumbsup:

Here's one I took:









Not quite sure what to categorize this monstrosity as :laugh:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Heard some funny comments today while in line..

The guy in front of me was like "oh hey look a highlighter just fell down the mountain"...i look back and theres a guy covered head to toe in bright neon green pulling up to the lines..cant help but laugh.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I love when gapers hit the park YouTube - A Terrible Terrain Park Ski Crash


we have a lot of the gapers in jeans or carharts out here in the midwest, unfortunately I still have an older helmet which does give me the gaper gap but Im looking into getting a new one


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i love the comments in the video especially that one douche bag shit stick that said "thats why I dont fuck with rails". the hell does that mean?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

it means that the rail isn't a good lay? :dunno:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

> DawgCatcherFab (7 minutes ago)
> yeah serves the skiing ****** right, fuck skiers plain and simple. skiing=the gay if you argue or message me complaining you are the gay. think about that before getting your panties in a bunch



I wonder who that could be?

maybe he himself is a gaper, and things that gap down box is in fact a rail. and thinks that if he tries a rail he will be systematically beaten down like that skier


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

well i dont know about you but all i saw in that vid was boxes. so to me that comment means i dont fuck with rails because i see boxes. just like well i dont post with logic because all i see are smart people.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> DawgCatcherFab (7 minutes ago)
> yeah serves the skiing ****** right, fuck skiers plain and simple. skiing=the gay if you argue or message me complaining you are the gay. think about that before getting your panties in a bunch


that would be me thanks for posting that i was waiting for someone to catch that. i love you guys they cant moderate me on there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

hotsauceaddict said:


> So all you cool snowboarders out there busy bouncing off trees with your little switch moves looking like rappers at a basketball game with your cool names for all your moves, prolly never been on a skateboard and don't know what pavement to your face feels like, thinkin' that lefotver crack is punk rock and are too cool to talk to anyone that's not in your little click, whaddya call that?
> 
> Clueless or not these people are out to have a good time like the rest of us, and quite frankly I respect them more than some punk looking like a Christmas tree on a board who's too cool to talk to me on the lift...


hahahahahah. man, thats the funniest thing ive seen today. im one of those guys your taliking about. what we wear is called steez, not wanabe "rappers at basketball games"(i dont even know what your taliking about) and what does rap have to do with punk rock. and i skate every day im not riding. and i talk to more people than im riding with. i talk to everyone i get on a lift on. and i want to see what you like when you snowboard. obviosly you have no perspective at all. hahahahaha


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> So all you cool snowboarders out there busy bouncing off trees with your little switch moves looking like rappers at a basketball game with your cool names for all your moves, prolly never been on a skateboard and don't know what pavement to your face feels like,


I don't know where to start, so I'll post a video.
YouTube - scott stevens bangarang skate part


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i wouldnt go as far as calling it steez i think that is a phrase that gets us the disrespect we so commonly suffer. if we are associated with bullshit d bag sayings like steez do you think people will take us seriously? not trying to hate just sayin this is the bullshit that most people associate us with. if i heard of some group that said was associating with sayings like queezy beezy ****** shit dang. I would think they were douche bags even if they were setting world records every day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

i say steez because its a word for style and ease put together. if i say that trick was steezy it was because of how good he made it look. besides, i dont really care what other people think. so its all good


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i wouldnt go as far as calling it steez i think that is a phrase that gets us the disrespect we so commonly suffer. if we are associated with bullshit d bag sayings like steez do you think people will take us seriously? not trying to hate just sayin this is the bullshit that most people associate us with. if i heard of some group that said was associating with sayings like queezy beezy ****** shit dang. I would think they were douche bags even if they were setting world records every day.



I'll have too agree


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i love the comments in the video especially that one douche bag shit stick that said "thats why I dont fuck with rails". the hell does that mean?


im assuming you had the skiers= the gay comment? :laugh: anyone give you shit for that yet?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

not yet, im waiting.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> I don't know where to start, so I'll post a video.
> YouTube - scott stevens bangarang skate part


scott stevens is fucking amazing. ...I recognize 2:12 from Stack Footy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i wouldnt go as far as calling it steez i think that is a phrase that gets us the disrespect we so commonly suffer. if we are associated with bullshit d bag sayings like steez do you think people will take us seriously? not trying to hate just sayin this is the bullshit that most people associate us with. if i heard of some group that said was associating with sayings like queezy beezy ****** shit dang. I would think they were douche bags even if they were setting world records every day.


+1
10Char


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

+1 for DC, though she still cant say anything mildly productive without being vulgar


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Gee, I wish I dressed cool enough to make fun of people for the way they dressed. Or was it that I DIDN'T want to dress cool? Or did I not want to dress too cool? Or was it that I didn't want to dress uncool?

Someone tell me what one is supposed to dress in to be able to make fun of both the people who try to dress cool and the people who dress like dorks? Or was it that they both dress like dorks? 

Which one is dressing like an idiot again? The one who tries to dress cool or the person who doesn't try to dress cool? 

How does one go about earning the approval of their peers without looking like they're trying to earn the approval of their peers?

Someone tell me how to be cool... please!!!!! Oh wait, I don't want to be cool, because that's uncool, right?

Wait, lemme guess. I'm supposed to dress cool, but do it out of irony like the rest of the cool people who aren't trying to be cool, right?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

jeez munky, I understand your desire to make a point, but you cant tell me youve never chuckled at someone who looked a little out of place, like a skier in a big puffy wearing fubu sweatpants, or some guy wearing tropical themed shorts or cowboy hats. some people do it intentionally, some people dont, some people have antics like the tall tee sticking out that make us think, "o god youve got to be kidding me". thats the point of the thread, it isnt necessarily to belittle anyone, were not saying they dont belong on the mountain. I hereby invite people to post pictures of parkrats in girls jeans, or gapers in sweatpants, mountaineers in carharts. anything that makes you laugh, you find surprising, or just interesting in general is open in this thread. so lets stop the bickering and enjoy it because this thread has the potential to be interesting and funny, but if everyone keeps arguing then it will just be a bothersome place to be


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I talked to an old lady a couple weekends ago dressed in neon and all that jazz. She was cool though. 

However I do enjoy a good chuckle at the expense of skiiers in jeans and cowboy hats.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

The less you give a shit about what people think of what you wear, or about what others wear, the better off you'll be.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> jeez munky, I understand your desire to make a point, but you cant tell me youve never chuckled at someone who looked a little out of place, like a skier in a big puffy wearing fubu sweatpants, or some guy wearing tropical themed shorts or cowboy hats. some people do it intentionally, some people dont, some people have antics like the tall tee sticking out that make us think, "o god youve got to be kidding me". thats the point of the thread, it isnt necessarily to belittle anyone, were not saying they dont belong on the mountain. I hereby invite people to post pictures of parkrats in girls jeans, or gapers in sweatpants, mountaineers in carharts. anything that makes you laugh, you find surprising, or just interesting in general is open in this thread. so lets stop the bickering and enjoy it because this thread has the potential to be interesting and funny, but if everyone keeps arguing then it will just be a bothersome place to be


Uhh.. yeah, I know. Wow.. totally misconstrued. Lighten up yourself. I was making the point that it's pretty damned funny how there's a fine line to walk between gaper-dorkdom and steez-dorkdom. Trying too hard, you're a snowpunk. Not trying at all, you're a gaper. If you can't laugh at yourself laughing at gapers, you shouldn't be laughing at gapers either. :cheeky4:

EDIT: Although I really would LOVE to see a steezed-out gangster snowpunk day right before or after the gaper day. It'd kill me to see some 60 year old skier sliding around with baggy pants, a bandana over their face, and saying 'Dude' every other word.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hahaha love those Gaper-day pics SnoWolf!!! I really want to grab me a one-piece neon fartbag and have a gaper day with my buddies, but not on an actual gaper day, just a regular day. And say things like "man I just wanna get inverted and touch some sky!"

Best intro to a shred vid ever: DC mtn.lab 1.5 old-school renee-renee gear gaper race. BRILLIANT!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I wish we had gaper day around here. I have an old artic cat shiny silver one piece with lime green stripes that I would love to take to the hill, but hey who needs gaper day to have a little fun?


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Gee, I wish I dressed cool enough to make fun of people for the way they dressed. Or was it that I DIDN'T want to dress cool? Or did I not want to dress too cool? Or was it that I didn't want to dress uncool?
> 
> Someone tell me what one is supposed to dress in to be able to make fun of both the people who try to dress cool and the people who dress like dorks? Or was it that they both dress like dorks?
> 
> ...


Wear a goddamn black garbagebag, or a thermo onepiece, it's all good. But you will look like shit though!
I'm a big fan of neonlooking clothes instead of crazy long tees under an slightly shorter jacket, not to forget the goggles under the helmet and a loose bandana. I mean, come on.. But i guess we look damn stupid to those who wear that shit - > it's all good.. but just to be safe; wear a flanel shirt (awesome)


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

For all you people who are offended by this thread... quit reading it. Problem solved.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Birk said:


> Wear a goddamn black garbagebag, or a thermo onepiece, it's all good. But you will look like shit though!


A red union suit, saggy between the legs, with a button-up poop hatch.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

luckily gapers dont hop flights to the east too much, cuz its all icy and stuffs


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> luckily gapers dont hop flights to the east too much, cuz its all icy and stuffs


Amen for that!


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Chairlift rides would be boring as hell if it weren't for gapers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

hotsauceaddict said:


> So all you cool snowboarders out there busy bouncing off trees with your little switch moves looking like rappers at a basketball game with your cool names for all your moves, prolly never been on a skateboard and don't know what pavement to your face feels like, thinkin' that lefotver crack is punk rock and are too cool to talk to anyone that's not in your little click, whaddya call that?
> 
> Clueless or not these people are out to have a good time like the rest of us, and quite frankly I respect them more than some punk looking like a Christmas tree on a board who's too cool to talk to me on the lift...


lol yikes relax homeboy. find a different forum to post on geez


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Snowolf said:


>


LOL this totally made me lose it :laugh:


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

i want a webshop for neon overalls! Where to find one that is 10k waterproof?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Wolfie, you just made my day :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I didnt know the green lantern snowboarded


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

OMFG where can I pick up a gaper outfit?!?!??


----------



## crowe176 (Mar 2, 2009)

Penguin said:


> OMFG where can I pick up a gaper outfit?!?!??


Google "*** bag"

The one piece powder jump suit popular with chubby teens, the mentally challenged, fat old men and Moms. Most likely over a pair of wrangler jeans, a 1989 Dallas cowboys sweatshirt and tube socks. Credit back for the super tight *** Bag with bonus for visible moose knuckle or camel toe. Colors range from black to Hot pants neon pink.


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey all, Im new 
Here's a few beauties I found:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Noodle said:


> Hey all, Im new
> Here's a few beauties I found:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

All i can think of is Lloyd Christmas from dumb and dumber with that outfit :laugh:.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

YouTube - Scene from dumb and dumber


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

darkninja said:


> All i can think of is Lloyd Christmas from dumb and dumber with that outfit :laugh:.




Rollin' the PBR!!!

That's what I'm talking about:laugh:


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

m60g said:


> Rollin' the PBR!!!
> 
> That's what I'm talking about:laugh:


He had to go with PBR. He spent all his money on that outfit .


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone play "slug bag"? 

Punch in the arm when you spot a one piece. Makes long lift lines a little entertaining.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> That really blew my mind when I discovered how alot of people out west actually like PBR:laugh:
> 
> PBR schwag beer of choice for discriminating schralpers out here in the PNW
> 
> ...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

haha pbr

at least go up one notch and get some kokanee


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

m60g said:


> Rollin' the PBR!!!
> 
> That's what I'm talking about:laugh:


I'd rock that outfit going off kickers. In fact when I get good enough, I'd hold one hand down on a real cowboy hat and do a rodeo off a kicker, yee freaking haw!:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

gotta have a lasso too


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> haha pbr
> 
> at least go up one notch and get some kokanee


:laugh: or atleast Ranier or keystone.. thrd jck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Aw ain't he precious?


Padded shorts over the pants FTW!

Any of you PBR drinkers had it in bottles? We used to play poker with the bottle caps from six packs


----------



## supergoose (Jan 20, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Check out the Goodwill or Salvation Army thrift stores. You can sometimes find epically gaper 1970`s hideous outfits for Gaper Day on the mountain. If your mountain does not have an official Gaper Day event, start one by getting as many people as you can together to be Gaperiffic. It gets so many laughs and makes for a fun day.
> 
> I wore this last year on Gaper Day...not for long though they eyes kept fogging up. Got lots of laughs though.


Was that fogging or frogging!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Ddutty said:


> Padded shorts over the pants FTW!
> 
> Any of you PBR drinkers had it in bottles? We used to play poker with the bottle caps from six packs


Skiboards and poles = win

He may be their leader...watch that one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

*Gaper Gap*










Alright... where did you get this pic of me. :laugh: still chuckling 


Can anyone think of a caption for this pic? 'Hey groovy chiks' ! we'll be back to pic u up later..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

"Hey dudes! My name's Wayne and I'll be your backcountry guide for today! Right on!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi there (in Forrest Gump voice)

And OMG! Flick has a pic of himself up?!?! No more fly face? :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> And OMG! Flick has a pic of himself up?!?! No more fly face? :laugh:


You like it? That's my after-boarding hair. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

nice pic! Way better than the bug eyes in my opinion.

After "boarding" hair, huh?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I had been "boarding" for hours and my wife started to get tired, plus all the "boarding" was making me sore. We must be a little out of shape because we were winded, too. Sure, we "board" pretty vigorously, but I've "boarded" with other people before and never worn out in 6 hours. Maybe it was just the conditions. "Boarding" in 5 feet of snow is a lot harder than "boarding" on the icy stuff in the midwest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> *3. gaper *
> 
> A person found at ski resorts that:
> 
> 1. is not from anywhere near the resort


Hrmmmm.... so if Jeremy Jones came to Nagano, he'd be a gaper :dunno:?

When I started riding, I actually used to intentionally leave a gap between my beanie and goggles because I thought it made it harder for them to fog up :laugh:. I'm also from Florida, so...

<---------------- GAPER!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

I just discovered "gaper" is not something you want to google without SafeSearch on...

unless your into that kind of thing


----------



## supergoose (Jan 20, 2009)

My wife actually thought I'd joined another type of forum


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

shadowonyx said:


> I just discovered "gaper" is not something you want to google without SafeSearch on...
> 
> unless your into that kind of thing


Muahahahahahaha. i made that mistake once. what was seen can never be unseen unfortunately


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

shadowonyx said:


> I just discovered "gaper" is not something you want to google without SafeSearch on...
> 
> unless your into that kind of thing


I got poorly dressed skiers and clams. Not sure what came up for you...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I got poorly dressed skiers and clams. Not sure what came up for you...


use google images search and turn safe search off.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

T.J. said:


> use google images search and turn safe search off.


Aaaaaaand the Google filters are going back on...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

oh my.... that's more than I need to see at 10am...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> oh my.... that's more than I need to see at 10am...


thats more than anyone needs to see EVAR! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm anyone remember goatse?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

harden up, guys!

edit: wow that could be read really wrong :\


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Why did I have to find out what you guys were talking about? There are some odd people out there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

It's one of those things you know you don't want to do but do it anyways.
I've seen worse though.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Geruda said:


> It's one of those things you know you don't want to do but do it anyways.
> I've seen worse though.


Like going to EDIT. Trust me. It's better this way.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

they say curiosity killed the cat.

EDIT: I've seen that before, Flick. and yeah...........


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

But there are people reading this who have not. Now you've drawn them in even more. I'm hoping to emotionally scar as many people as possible.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

i think I can see her kidneys



edit: tried to refer to clerks. didnt work so well


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Like going to (URL deleted)



I've seen someones reaction to it... that pretty well tells me it is something I do not want to see.
URL deleted



Edited by Snowolf: URL is too graphic for this forum


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

if this is supposed to be a family friendly site, maybe we shouldnt be posting the url's to websites that can be construed as porn.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose that's true. Permabanned?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I already deleted it. But thanks for deleting my delete. Definitely ensures it won't be coming back I guess. :dunno:


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

me thinks it's a gaper


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

How the hell did he manage that?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, a frontside scorpion on a box! That takes some maaaad skills yo!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

no dude, its a chin slide, I bet he won that comp


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

On the west coast, we call that a dirty facial. Steezy.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Wow, a frontside scorpion on a box! That takes some maaaad skills yo!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

haha wow i just found a funny gaper photo but im not sure if it is suitable...

it includes a guys ass hanging out, but nothing more, i'll wait for an OK before i post it.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Edited by Snowolf to fix html code so image would load.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

just post it, worse that will happen is that it will get deleted. its not as bad as the other things that have been posted here


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

okie i gues so, this guy got rescued right away so no need to worry

here is the pic and the storry that goes along with it haha.

Porters Tahoe Blog











Edited bySnowolf: embedded picture...this one is just fine and funny....:laugh:


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

oh don't worry that's been posted here before haha.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

goatse.cx bwahaha whoever it was that brought that image back to my mind I HATE YOU!


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

MySpace.com - THUG CREW SNOWBOARDING - 30 - Male - RIALTO, California - www.myspace.com/thugcrewsnowboarding

These guys serious? or is this a joke?? I hope its a joke.. Just cut paste the pic's here :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah I wish I had taken a picture of a friend of a friend's dad who was boarding a few weeks ago.

Brown one piece half unzipped, sleeves tucked into gloves, and hat and goggles almost identical to these:










Oh, and a massive mustache


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

paul07ss said:


> MySpace.com - THUG CREW SNOWBOARDING - 30 - Male - RIALTO, California - www.myspace.com/thugcrewsnowboarding
> 
> These guys serious? or is this a joke?? I hope its a joke.. Just cut paste the pic's here :laugh:[/QUO
> 
> Wow Rialto is 5 mins away from me  How sad these guys are in no way associated with the IE where im from!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

paul07ss said:


> MySpace.com - THUG CREW SNOWBOARDING - 30 - Male - RIALTO, California - www.myspace.com/thugcrewsnowboarding
> 
> These guys serious? or is this a joke?? I hope its a joke.. Just cut paste the pic's here :laugh:


Joke or not, I had a good laugh. :dunno:


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

sdffffffff


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, someone needs to pony up the extra $$ and buy an adult helmet...


----------

